# ryanair - wrong dob



## nuttybud (26 Aug 2009)

Hi-sorry i couldnt find exact same query on search. 

Im going to london this wkend with ryanair. My friend booked us in via online check-in, I had txt passport details etc but I didnt know dob was needed. I didnt get the txt in time so she just guessed and its wrong year. correct day/mth, passport no. exp date, name etc.

Can you change dob details once its confirmed with online check-in (flight not till friday) or do they charge? or is it even needed - does it appear on boarding card so no need to worry?

Thanks
n*


----------



## sfag (26 Aug 2009)

Having traveled recently I can say the detail on boarding passes are not scrutinised to DOB level. 
Passports are checked by ryanair staff on boarding. The name on the boarding pass must match the passport and thats about it. 

Passport control only glance at the photo.
baggage security only count the number of boardign cards in your hand.


----------



## Cat101 (26 Aug 2009)

Do you even need a passport to fly into London..won't any photo id do?


----------



## Slim (26 Aug 2009)

See this link from today...www.ryanair.com/site/IE/faqs.php?sect=pid&quest=licences


----------



## undo (26 Aug 2009)

I know someone who once ended up on the wrong Ryanair flight by accident. He went to the gate too early and boarded the previous plane. Ryanair staff did check his boarding pass as he was getting on but did not notice that the destination and flight number were totally wrong. With that attention to detail, I think you can imagine how unlikely it is they will start checking DOBs suddenly...


----------



## bleary (26 Aug 2009)

They can and do check all details and will stop for anything including incorrect passport number etc.If date of birth is on the boarding pass they can check and stop
however if you bring the boarding pass with incorrect details to desk they might reprint it


----------



## nuttybud (27 Aug 2009)

Thanks for replies. 
There is no option to amend details when you go back into online check-in, you have to call customer line & there is a charge however  I checked the printed boarding pass and it doesnt actaully show the DOB on it just passport no. & expiry date & name (which are all correct) so Im going to risk it!


----------



## glynner (27 Aug 2009)

I checked in a relative only tuesday and had to get the DOB from her but when i printed the boarding pass it was not on it, Once the passport no & Expiry date is correct thats all they tend to look at.


----------

